# Cutlery



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

What type and or brand cutlery do you use own or desire. I have a 10 pc Henkles Pro S


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Kyocero Ceramics - incredibly sharp forever. Yes, they can break, but they're <$100 a blade... You can pay >$400 a blade for steel, and it still dulls WAY faster. I've never had one break, but as long as you don't use it for prying or smashing, you're good.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wusthof Dreizack 
The company is based out of Solingen Germany.That's where Xi-Kar used to have their blades made till they started with the made in China crap.
I have an 8 piece set if memory serves me correct it was around $350 dollars. Had it for years best knifes i ever bought for the money. They are not the most expensive nor the cheapest IMHO. If you do a lot of cooking and hate dull knifes. This set is the best your gonna get at that price range.:martini:


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Im old school give me some handforged high carbon stainless any day I generally run my blades across the steel before each use so dulling isnt a problem but I think Im due for a professional sharpening


----------



## Snagged (Aug 20, 2010)

I use Wusthoff knives as well and have been very pleased with them. I have a good set of sharpening stones that I use for my woodworking chisels. I run the knives across them about once a year, and usually run them over a sharpening steel before each serious use. The best advice I have for keeping the knives sharp is NEVER wash them in the dishwasher and NEVER use an extremely hard cutting board (like glass).


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

My first two "real" kitchen knives were the Shun Clearance on the left I bought on clearance. Eventually graduated to the stuff on the right of them.
Suisin Saika 270mm Kiritsuke (white steel)
Suisin Special Inox 240mm Gyuto
Korin Honkasumi 195mm Kamagata Usuba (white steel)
Togiharu 150mm Virgin Carbon Petty

I've more recently added a second row to accommodate a Mac Superior bread knife and Konosuke 270mm Sujihiki in white steel. 




My wife knows to stay out of the kitchen before meal time. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Snagged said:


> I use Wusthoff knives as well and have been very pleased with them. I have a good set of sharpening stones that I use for my woodworking chisels. I run the knives across them about once a year, and usually run them over a sharpening steel before each serious use. The best advice I have for keeping the knives sharp is NEVER wash them in the dishwasher and NEVER use an extremely hard cutting board (like glass).


That's very good advice Mike. My father R.I.P. was a chef and never washed knives in a conventional manner. Just run em under some hot water and wipe em with a clean rag.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a set of Henckels also. I bought them as a brand new set off ebay about 9-10 years ago. Got a good deal on them.


----------



## chaone (Aug 1, 2010)

Henckels for me also. I use both a steel & ceramic sticks. I hate a dull knife. I also have their fillet knife.


----------



## Halen (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a mixed bag of cutlery knives. My Shun knives seem to get the most use due to the way they handle. Great blade and they're well balanced.


----------

